# E-collar training DVD



## mbarney13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good DVD for using E-Collars on pointers? My brother is getting an E-collar to start to use with his English Setter and while I'm quite comfortable using them on Labs (I've trained three and used an E-collar successfully with each one) I've very limited experience with pointing breeds and so is he.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the basic principles are the same for just about any breed. I really like the video Hold and Fetch that is available from Tri-tronics. It's kinda old, but there are some great techniques and principles covered on introduction and proper use of the e-collar.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Most of them come with decent instructions and mine had some info on their website.


----------

